
Ethereum crashed $319 to 10 cents on one exchange after multimillion trade - imaginationfyi
https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2017/06/22/ethereum-price-crash-10-cents-gdax-exchange-after-multimillion-dollar-trade.html
======
sprremix
If I'm seeing this correctly, it's already at 321USD
[https://cryptowat.ch/kraken/ethusd](https://cryptowat.ch/kraken/ethusd)

